# will social welfare accept printed bank statements?



## jamesdoherty (30 Aug 2009)

hey guys, just a quick question. my JB has just run out and the social welfare has given me 7 days to provide 6 months bank statments. i rang my bank (halifax) and they told me that since that i am requesting a duplicate statment i will be charged 5 euros per page so a 6 month bank statement will cost me ALOT of money. As well as this the bank told me that its doubtfull that i would have the statement within the 7 days.

I just wanted to ask you guys if i printed out my bank statement on my printer and brought it to the bank and got them to stamp it do you think the social welfare will accept this?

thanks in advance

James


----------



## Cashstrapped (30 Aug 2009)

I know they wouldn't accept them from me last year, don't know if that has changed given the volume of claims over the last year, but I'd imagine they wouldn't accept copies even when stamped by the bank.


----------



## g1g (30 Aug 2009)

why have they given you 7 days? I know people who have been waiting since April to get their JA and have not yet been asked for statements etc. They just had to fill in a form ... and be very patient.


----------



## jamesdoherty (30 Aug 2009)

i was in with the social welfare last week and they gave me a letter stating the documents i require, it says on the letter i had 7 days

i hope they will accept printed bank statements when stamped because i dont want to have to pay over 50 euros for a duplicate statement


----------



## Silver2 (30 Aug 2009)

The accept copies printed off the computer. 
No need to get them stamped from the bank. 
No problems when I needed to supply them with the statements earlier this year.


----------



## needhelp (30 Aug 2009)

Do you have internetbanking?  With that you can print the bank statements yourself.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Welfarite (31 Aug 2009)

Just to explain a little:

The letter you got lists all the documentation required to process your claim. The warning about 7 days is to cover the fact that if you fail to reply or supply ANYTHING, they can close your claim without further notice as they will asssume you don't want to pursue it. In your case, if you are supplying them with othe stuff and telling them about your bank statements problem so they won't close the claim. 

Presumably, the bank statements are requiredd to show your monetary activity over a period of time and to show you haven't moved monies out in order to qualify for JA. That is why sometimes a current balance is not accepted by them. Talk to them about it when you are contacting them this week.


----------

